# Elm Fireplace



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I mentioned this job in another thread a week or two back.

I did a few samples for the guy with different oils and varnshes but he decided to go with Danish Oil because 'that's what the guy at the sawmill recommended'  Bearing in mind this is not planed wood and right off the saw, varnish would have hardened better to sand down and get a smoother finish for wiping down etc... Oh well, I'm paid to put it on, not to think :whistling2:

Anyways, here's a few pics.

This is the fireplace - about 16 feet long - assembled but not fixed:



















We gave it four coats of Danish oil and sanded between coats...










It's a small apt so we didn't have a lot of room to work in but thankfully the H/O works away from home.










More....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

The new apprentice at work...





































2 litres of oil later, all done! I'm giving the carpenter a hand to re-assemble on Monday so will post a finished pic


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wow. I actually like that alot! Sucks he didn't listen to you the painter, but the fokker at the saw mill who knows how to cut wood, not finish it. How much did this set this bloke back? (Material, the cut timber?)


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> wow. I actually like that alot! Sucks he didn't listen to you the painter, but the fokker at the saw mill who knows how to cut wood, not finish it. How much did this set this bloke back? (Material, the cut timber?)


Yeah I did warn him that when he takes a duster over it, to expect it to leave half of the threads on the wood but hey ho.. I can see me giving it a few coats of poly in the near future.

I'm not sure how much the whole lot cost but the carpenter told me that the top shelf alone (16 footer) cost £180.00 - around $270.00 - I'd guess around $750.00 ish? Then the carpenter and my labor so possibly near $2000.00 total at a guess.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you say fireplace.. so.. is this getting some type of insert or something? Can't wait to see pics


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> you say fireplace.. so.. is this getting some type of insert or something? Can't wait to see pics


There's an eletric fire going into the center section - the opening on the right of the first pic/left of the second. The rest of the shelves are for books. I'm just calling it a fireplace because the mantlepiece is going all the way along the wall. I'm not really sure what else to call it?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah that is what I thought was going in there. Will jazz the place up REAL nice though! My granddad built his house. The walls are cross-cut timber. You get the feeling you are in a log cabin in it. Was THE BEST for family get togethers and christmas. Something about raw wood.. just makes you feel good/connected to nature


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Something about raw wood.. just makes you feel good/connected to nature


I love the natural look of timber in it's raw form. I'm just hoping the guy is going to have the room painted too because it really needs it. I offered to grain the back of the wall behind the timber to match the elm but he didn't want it done because he said it isn't going to be seen as it'll be full of books. He'll still see the off-white walls above the top of them though.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I some warm earthy color would look GREAT behind that. Off white is ack!!


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that's awesome-looking wood. can't wait to see your finished pics man


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

It's all done and re-assembled.

Nothing much more to see really apart from the way the oil has brought out the grain and enhanced the color of the wood.

Hopefully the H/O will want the rest of the room done when he returns home :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

tooled, hey man photochop some color on those walls for him. That way you can just say "Hey I came up with some colors that will finish out the walls REALLY nicely!" 

Looks awesome man!


----------

